# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #26: Happy New Year! Wiring Clarification + Great Info

## Eddie

*Project Update #26: Happy New Year! Wiring Clarification + Great Info Thread + Heated Bed Update*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*Good Resources for Info*
There is a really awesome thread at http://www.fabric8r.com/forums/showt...ther-resources that a lot of people are contributing to and putting in a lot of work!  The community is what makes open source stuff great.  Please be sure to check it out.
*Making Everything More Rigid*
Remember how we said that degreasing the exterior of the linear bearings was critical.  Here is why!  Once they are all ziptied to the frame you will be applying CA glue to the back of the linear bearings.  We had made a video of it but for some reason it isn't rendering properly so here are some still pics until we figure out what the deal is.  You want to make sure that when the glue is applied that the axis you are applying it to is 'unloaded' ie that gravity is not working against you.  It is best for the X and Z axis bearings to tilt the printer on its side AND also _ENSURE that the linear bearings are as tight as possible with the zip ties and that they are all parallel to the direction of travel. _ You don't want to glue them with them being skewed to one side or the other relative to the direction of travel.
Underside of Printer - Y-Axis
Backside of X and Z Axis
*Wiring Clarification*
Printrboard Wiring
Power Supply Wiring
*Heated Bed Update*
We have received the custom silicone rubber heaters and everything is looking good.  They are undergoing testing to ensure that everything is good to go and then they will be shipping with the basalt beds for those that upgraded.

----------

